

Excel-Based Automated Web Testing Framework - mexcook
http://www.webtesting.io

======
jpiet
We are currently using and enhancing testx. This does use the advantage of
Excel and protractor. It's open source and available on github :
[https://github.com/greyarch/testx](https://github.com/greyarch/testx)

A library for executing MS Excel based, keyword driven tests with Protractor.

------
rlevy
Authoring JSON in Excel does not sound like a productivity booster. That's
painful and defeats the purpose of using Excel because of its familiarity.

~~~
pcurve
I think we underestimate the pervasive use of Excel in Fortune enterprise
environment. I've seen people use Excel for the most ridiculous things. Excel
is religion for some people.

This would be fantastic for automatic canned-testing that is run on regular
basis, akin to quick diagnostic.

~~~
bradleyland
> I think we underestimate the pervasive use of Excel in Fortune enterprise
> environment.

I'll vouch for that. However, I really wonder whether automated testing is
something that needs to be in the hands of people who are more comfortable
with Excel and less comfortable with, say, YAML?

Also, I'm not sure if it's the responsiveness of the website being tested that
makes this so slow, but it takes a very long time for the tests to complete.
Line up a couple hundred tests and you're looking at very long run times.
That's going to inhibit adoption for anyone who knows how quickly headless
browsers can complete integration tests.

